# Keeping water cool on hot days



## living_the_dream (May 14, 2016)

I live in a warm climate where water bottles warm up very quickly sitting in my car. I've been using a cooler with ice packs in the back to keep them cold but this often gets in the way, especially if the pax needs to haul luggage. Is there a more minimal option?

I am also finding one of the dilemmas with cold water bottles is that condensation can form on the outside. Keeping a hand towel nearby is good practise; Nothing worse than handing your passenger a dripping wet water bottle.

Your ideas for alternative cooling methods would be appreciated.


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

I use a Thermos water bottle.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

I think he's taking about giving away cold water. Not for h himself.


----------



## txtim1982 (Jan 5, 2016)

living_the_dream said:


> View attachment 40729
> 
> 
> I live in a warm climate where water bottles warm up very quickly sitting in my car. I've been using a cooler with ice packs in the back to keep them cold but this often gets in the way, especially if the pax needs to haul luggage. Is there a more minimal option?
> ...


The best way to keep water cool is by keeping it in your fridge at home and taking one out when you need it, then leave the rest in the fridge. But that is just this UberX driver's opinion.


----------



## nuggetnut (Sep 28, 2015)

Simple solution to your dilemma... stop doing that!!


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

nuggetnut said:


> Simple solution to your dilemma... stop doing that!!


Agreed. Simple yet best answer. Unless of course the Op wants to keep coolwater for himself. I think the Op is just starting another joke thread. The next thread will be, h0w to keep the snacks, mints and whatever, fresh for the pax to enjoy.


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

we stopped giving water to pax a long time ago. where you been?
uber has said numerous times that uber is not a service...no tipping. just get pax home safe. 
you must be talking about lyft.


----------



## living_the_dream (May 14, 2016)

uber strike said:


> we stopped giving water to pax a long time ago. where you been?


Hmmm I watched the induction video at Uber Partner office and it suggested I provide water. I do get quite a lot of passengers asking for water, particular drunk ones and it's cheap to buy in bulk packs.


----------



## JulieM678 (May 3, 2016)

.no. If your going 2 miles for $3, no


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

living_the_dream said:


> View attachment 40729
> 
> 
> I live in a warm climate where water bottles warm up very quickly sitting in my car. I've been using a cooler with ice packs in the back to keep them cold but this often gets in the way, especially if the pax needs to haul luggage. Is there a more minimal option?
> ...


Yeah, move to Seattle or Toronto, end of problem


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

living_the_dream said:


> View attachment 40729
> 
> 
> I live in a warm climate where water bottles warm up very quickly sitting in my car. I've been using a cooler with ice packs in the back to keep them cold but this often gets in the way, especially if the pax needs to haul luggage. Is there a more minimal option?
> ...


I keep the water bottles at the store.

That way they are nice and cold when cheap pax buy them.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

living_the_dream said:


> Hmmm I watched the induction video at Uber Partner office and it suggested I provide water. I do get quite a lot of passengers asking for water, particular drunk ones and it's cheap to buy in bulk packs.


Water primes the pump for drunk pukers !


----------



## 613uber613 (May 13, 2016)

I had 1 pax asking me for cold water. I drove him to gas station and demanded him to go buy 1 for me as well. surprisingly he did !


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

living_the_dream said:


> Hmmm I watched the induction video at Uber Partner office and it suggested I provide water. I do get quite a lot of passengers asking for water, particular drunk ones and it's cheap to buy in bulk packs.


uber also tells you that winter slump rate cuts mean more money in your pockets. if you wanna believe the lie then live the dream buddy.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

living_the_dream said:


> View attachment 40729
> 
> 
> I live in a warm climate where water bottles warm up very quickly sitting in my car. I've been using a cooler with ice packs in the back to keep them cold but this often gets in the way, especially if the pax needs to haul luggage. Is there a more minimal option?
> ...


I don't give it away, it's for me, but I simply freeze a few water bottles (I refill them from the tap water I filter at my house) and in a cooler they stay frozen or partially melted as the day goes on. I also carry iced coffee that way.

Unless you're UberBlack why are you giving water to pax?


----------



## living_the_dream (May 14, 2016)

It was just the expectation from Uber when I signed up. Water is needed for high ratings and If my rating goes below 4.5 stars I will lose my job. They said to buy the water in bulk to save money.


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

living_the_dream said:


> It was just the expectation from Uber when I signed up. Water is needed for high ratings and If my rating goes below 4.5 stars I will lose my job. They said to buy the water in bulk to save money.


lmao. you bought into that. if you want stars go back to kindergarten, i want money. you're wasting money buying water and driving for already cheap rates.
you won't lose your job for not giving out water. just be nice to people and get them home safe. or drive lyft.


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

This drunk pax tipped me $3 when he got off holding a half bottle of pale ale from my car. I didn't know what to tell him, rather just kept my mouth shut and drove off wondering how on earth did the bottle find him from under my seat.


----------



## living_the_dream (May 14, 2016)

Digits said:


> This drunk pax tipped me $3 when he got off holding a half bottle of pale ale from my car. I didn't know what to tell him, rather just kept my mouth shut and drove off wondering how on earth did the bottle find him from under my seat.


It was your drink?


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Can you do us a favor and check back in in 3 months and let us know how it's going?


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

Don't feel bad I give water and candy also. I might be stupid an and rookie move but I do it. I've got 5 stars an sum have gave me tip because of it. 9 outta 10 don't take it but it's nice gestion . I buy the cheapest water I can. I might give away 5 waters a week so I'm not going broke yet from it. But i was thinking about carrying a small cooler with some frozen waters to keep rest cool in trunk with about 6 waters. I've never have that many away in a day so don't see point in caring more then that at one day.. Just a thought


----------



## Dback2004 (Nov 7, 2015)

txtim1982 said:


> The best way to keep water cool is by keeping it in your fridge at home and taking one out when you need it, then leave the rest in the fridge. But that is just this UberX driver's opinion.


^^Agreed. This is UberX, not a limo service. You want water set your destination (before I pick you up please) as a convenience store and go buy it yourself. Your fare is cheaper than a cab and I've never seen a cabby give away water out of his own pocket.

I will admit that I bought into the uberBS when I first started and had water as they recommended. My first day driving somebody spilled half a bottle in the backseat and left the empty bottles rolling around the floorboards put an end to that [email protected]


----------



## living_the_dream (May 14, 2016)

Dback2004 said:


> My first day driving somebody spilled half a bottle in the backseat and left the empty bottles rolling around the floorboards put an end to that [email protected]


I'm sorry to hear you had this poor experience, are you okay? It's a good idea to keep a hand-held vacuum in the car. Pull over between trips and make sure there are no bottles, lost properly or dirt in the back seat. This will ensure a pleasant experience for everyone. I hope this helps?


----------



## Dback2004 (Nov 7, 2015)

living_the_dream said:


> I'm sorry to hear you had this poor experience, are you okay? It's a good idea to keep a hand-held vacuum in the car. Pull over between trips and make sure there are no bottles, lost properly or dirt in the back seat. This will ensure a pleasant experience for everyone. I hope this helps?


For a newbie you're already pretty awesome at imitating support!


----------



## living_the_dream (May 14, 2016)

Dback2004 said:


> For a newbie you're already pretty awesome at imitating support!


I will go ahead and mark this issue as resolved but if you need anything else do let me know.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

living_the_dream said:


> View attachment 40729
> 
> 
> I live in a warm climate where water bottles warm up very quickly sitting in my car. I've been using a cooler with ice packs in the back to keep them cold but this often gets in the way, especially if the pax needs to haul luggage. Is there a more minimal option?
> ...


I stick them in my wallet to stay cold. There's plenty of room as there's rarely cash in there. Seriously, don't give water on Uber X. It DOESN'T lead to tips or higher ratings.


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

living_the_dream said:


> View attachment 40729
> 
> 
> I live in a warm climate where water bottles warm up very quickly sitting in my car. I've been using a cooler with ice packs in the back to keep them cold but this often gets in the way, especially if the pax needs to haul luggage. Is there a more minimal option?
> ...


Troll much


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

living_the_dream said:


> It was just the expectation from Uber when I signed up. Water is needed for high ratings and If my rating goes below 4.5 stars I will lose my job. They said to buy the water in bulk to save money.


The expectation from Uber is that you'll lose money to go pick up a pax 10 miles away and drive them half a block. If you do what Uber EXPECTS you'll go broke (well working for Uber you'll likely go broke anyway, but if you listen to them it'll happen faster).


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

uberRonSmith said:


> Don't feel bad I give water and candy also. I might be stupid an and rookie move but I do it. I've got 5 stars an sum have gave me tip because of it. 9 outta 10 don't take it but it's nice gestion . I buy the cheapest water I can. I might give away 5 waters a week so I'm not going broke yet from it. But i was thinking about carrying a small cooler with some frozen waters to keep rest cool in trunk with about 6 waters. I've never have that many away in a day so don't see point in caring more then that at one day.. Just a thought


Don't get too fond of those 5 stars. It won't last. Wait until some tells you he's giving you a 1 star for not running a red light. At least when that happened to me I hadn't given him free water, and had enough trips I could kick him out without caring about my rating.


----------



## claimbuster (Mar 25, 2016)

Still a rookie here but not only will I not serve water, mints, candy, etc. but I don't allow drinks, canned, bottled or otherwise, or any type of food into my car. There isn't going to be a Starbucks Latte dumped all over my backseat followed by a less than serious apology topped off with a $2.90 fare. If anyone argues before boarding, the doors don't get unlocked and I offer to cancel the ride so that another driver can be requested.


----------



## Dback2004 (Nov 7, 2015)

claimbuster said:


> Still a rookie here but not only will I not serve water, mints, candy, etc. but I don't allow drinks, canned, bottled or otherwise, or any type of food into my car. There isn't going to be a Starbucks Latte dumped all over my backseat followed by a less than serious apology topped off with a $2.90 fare. If anyone argues before boarding, the doors don't get unlocked and I offer to cancel the ride so that another driver can be requested.


I'll usually allow coffee or other beverages from pax. If they spill I get the $50-200 cleaning fee. I don't allow food in my car though, or anything with alcohol.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Obvious troll thread, guys got a car vac as his profile pic. Boredom makes us do things. Like comment on troll threads.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Dback2004 said:


> 200 cleaning fee


 I believe the max is now $150 only for bodily fluids that go inside windows/doors


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

The most effective rule of thumb regarding refreshments is to serve only those refreshments for which Uber fully reimburses you. That's been my policy since day one and it has served me very well for two years.


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

Ben105 said:


> I think he's taking about giving away cold water. Not for h himself.


Really? Drivers don't give away cold water. People get their own water. If it's an emergency they can drink from my thermos bottle. I carry nothing contagious.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

This guy does. Have you read his posts? He bleeds Uber until you read the anti Uber anti pax texts he sends to pax.


----------



## Dback2004 (Nov 7, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> Boredom makes us do things. Like comment on troll threads.


You have no idea just how boring my dayjob is


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

'Keeping water cool on hot days"... I agree with that completely; keeping water cool for "myself" on hot days. Absolutely!!!!


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Remember, only hand out the water for which Uber reimburses you. That's what I do. Once that's gone, no more water for paxs. This philosophy has been serving me well for 2 years.


----------



## zbradley4022 (Jun 29, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Water primes the pump for drunk pukers !


EXACTLY!


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Here's some ideas you might find helpful:

http://www.uberpeople.net/threads/helpful-tips-for-all-the-new-drivers-part-1.30099/


----------



## kes1981 (Apr 6, 2016)

living_the_dream said:


> View attachment 40729
> 
> 
> I live in a warm climate where water bottles warm up very quickly sitting in my car. I've been using a cooler with ice packs in the back to keep them cold but this often gets in the way, especially if the pax needs to haul luggage. Is there a more minimal option?
> ...


Are you seriously giving water to pax? On top of that, are you seriously concerned about the temperature of the water? SMH. You are the mythical unicorn!!!!!


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

kes1981 said:


> Are you seriously giving water to pax? On top of that, are you seriously concerned about the temperature of the water? SMH. You are the mythical unicorn!!!!!


Best Practice: Distribute only those items for which Uber fully reimburses the driver.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

I was once naive and foolish like you, Glados II. I'd pass out waters and free candy. I had a cooler in the trunk with ice to keep the little waters cold.

But then I realized that I paid more for the cooler than I made on Uber in a week, so I stopped.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

UberMeansSuper said:


> I was once naive and foolish like you, Glados II. I'd pass out waters and free candy. I had a cooler in the trunk with ice to keep the little waters cold.
> 
> But then I realized that I paid more for the cooler than I made on Uber in a week, so I stopped.


Where on earth do drivers get the idea that handing out free crap to the swine who ride for nearly free are going to appreciate or recognize the gesture and reflect it in ratings? That is just pure folly, we will agree.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Where on earth do drivers get the idea that handing out free crap to the swine who ride for nearly free are going to appreciate or recognize the gesture and reflect it in ratings? That is just pure folly, we will agree.


Most of the time, from the Uber propaganda. Sometimes it's from hoping those swine still have a little bit of human compassion. But, eventually, we all outgrow those phases.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

UberMeansSuper said:


> Most of the time, from the Uber propaganda. Sometimes it's from hoping those swine still have a little bit of human compassion. But, eventually, we all outgrow those phases.


You said it perfectly! We outgrow silly notions as we get a little older and little more experienced.


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

ease up on the newb..... we all that this was going to be wonderful when we started. In time OP will become jaded like the rest of us.


----------



## Undermensch (Oct 21, 2015)

living_the_dream said:


> I'm sorry to hear you had this poor experience, are you okay? It's a good idea to keep a hand-held vacuum in the car. Pull over between trips and make sure there are no bottles, lost properly or dirt in the back seat. This will ensure a pleasant experience for everyone. I hope this helps?


You forgot - We have temporarily disabled your account while we investigate this matter for your and rider's safety! Drive on!


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

NachonCheeze said:


> ease up on the newb..... we all that this was going to be wonderful when we started. In time OP will become jaded like the rest of us.


Ya know, newbs use terms like "jaded," "cynical," and "negative" to describe what they read out here. But really, very few of us veterans could accurately be described and jaded, cynical, or negative. We are simply experienced. That's all this is. There's no hate or cynicism here. But there are a lot of wise and wonderful, experienced drivers who freely share their experience, lessons, and tips. That's why I enjoy dropping by out here from time to time.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

living_the_dream said:


> View attachment 40729
> 
> 
> I live in a warm climate where water bottles warm up very quickly sitting in my car. I've been using a cooler with ice packs in the back to keep them cold but this often gets in the way, especially if the pax needs to haul luggage. Is there a more minimal option?
> ...


My alternative is if they want water seven eleven has a refrigerator.


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

One jerk from the back seat. "Don't tell me that you don't have water for me". Me: I have more than water for you, actually everything you would want... Here. I had pulled up inside a 7-11 at 3am. Another drunk girl, "why don't you keep sushi roll in your car". I chose to ignore that question and drove on.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

living_the_dream said:


> I'm sorry to hear you had this poor experience, are you okay? It's a good idea to keep a hand-held vacuum in the car. Pull over between trips and make sure there are no bottles, lost properly or dirt in the back seat. This will ensure a pleasant experience for everyone. I hope this helps?


glados We missed you....NOT! LOL


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

My ratings are always around 4.9 I don't give away anything . The only thing I offer is an Aux Cord and Charging Cables 
Keep your car clean, don't be a jerk , get them where they need to go safely and you'll have good ratings


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami (Jun 24, 2015)

living_the_dream said:


> It was just the expectation from Uber when I signed up


LMAO.....Are you kidding me? Uber's expectations?? That is hilarious.

I'm sure you had your own expectations of Uber such as decent rates for driving your own vehicle around and making enough to cover expenses, partner support to address any concerns or emergencies that should arise, consistent rules and policies that don't change on a whim without proper notice to partners, etc. I could go on, but I'm sure you get the message.

Expectations? How's that working out for you


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

I think what everyone should do for a month is hand out waters and each time one is taken fill out a fare revision request to Uber saying rider took two bottles of water and request adjustment of 1.00. See how many requests they get maybe they'll quit saying to hand out waters.


----------



## SuckA (May 4, 2016)

I'm sorry but no riders are getting water, or anything else from me at these cheap, terrible pay rates.......
You guys need to get real jobs.......


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

How to keep water cool:

Buy in bulk
Keep in fridge at home
Go out and Uber
Come back home at end of shi(f)t
Enjoy cold water from fridge at home that you purchased in bulk - for yourself.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

Nomad said:


> I'm usually a surge wh0re.


Nothing wrong with that!


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Nomad said:


> Lots of funny posts on here but this one takes the cake IMO. It gets brutal on here sometimes... especially when it's reply after reply repeating the same thing.
> 
> I stopped with the water pretty quickly. No food or drink allowed.
> 
> My father still provides water and claims the tips are better. He does average a much higher tip percentage than I do but he mostly works mornings and afternoons whereas I'm usually a surge wh0re.


Good points. The voice of experience has many tones.


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

I keep buttons on my square reader for: water 1$, mints $1, gum$1, gatorade $2, redbull 5$, charging cord 2$, pack of ciggies $8. My car is small so i cram everything into a cardboard box up front with me (front pax seat all the way up). This also keeps them from grabbing freebies, and doubles as a subtle 'get in the back' hint. Why? cuz i don't want anyone up front with me and my square reader is on rear of front passenger seat headrest. There's more than one way to skin a cat. Yes there's no need to tip (cuz I gouge you on a 90 degree Atlanta afternoon with a warm gatorade.) Just kidding. I am a fine Ind Cont. for UBER, INC. and LYFT, INC. and would never ever never do such a thing. But it did cross my mind.


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

Why You Shouldn't Drink That Water You Found in the Car
A new study suggests that time in the sun could release harmful chemicals in plastic bottles.

http://www.realsimple.com/health/water-bottle-safety


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man (Dec 25, 2015)

I load my car with water and mints... water, because I don't want to make on the way stops and wait for $0.18 a min. Get them to there location fast (without speeding or breaking any traffic laws) as you can.. That review was from this weekends. On Saturday I had 12 PAX within 5.5 hours offered all water and only 2 people did.

Easy to find, because everyone wants a mustache ride   (hehe)


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Instyle said:


> Why You Shouldn't Drink That Water You Found in the Car
> A new study suggests that time in the sun could release harmful chemicals in plastic bottles.
> 
> http://www.realsimple.com/health/water-bottle-safety


Dioxins...bad.
Drink only from glass.


----------



## Undermensch (Oct 21, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Ya know, newbs use terms like "jaded," "cynical," and "negative" to describe what they read out here. But really, very few of us veterans could accurately be described and jaded, cynical, or negative. We are simply experienced. That's all this is. There's no hate or cynicism here. But there are a lot of wise and wonderful, experienced drivers who freely share their experience, lessons, and tips. That's why I enjoy dropping by out here from time to time.


There are good drivers on the forums... however, many drivers on the forums can be described as jaded, cynical, or negative because they cannot accept any positive comment at all, even from other experienced drivers... which is pretty much the definition of jaded, cynical, and negative...


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

living_the_dream said:


> Hmmm I watched the induction video at Uber Partner office and it suggested I provide water. I do get quite a lot of passengers asking for water, particular drunk ones and it's cheap to buy in bulk packs.


You watched the induction video & now you come on this site for advice. You could GOOGLE how to keep water cold.
You must be thinking we all are stupid or daft. Here is what you mentioned:
" I am also finding one of the dilemmas with cold water bottles is that condensation can form on the outside. Keeping a hand towel nearby is good practise; Nothing worse than handing your passenger a dripping wet water bottle".
No offense. Whom do you work for? Are you an employee or on contract?
Will see you on future posts. Please inform your Masters, there are many veterans on this site, with real world experience.

All the Below mentioned posts explain who you are. I was Late in my assessment.


Dback2004 said:


> *For a newbie you're already pretty awesome at imitating support! *





naplestom75 said:


> *Troll much*





MikesUber said:


> *Obvious troll thread, guys got a car vac as his profile pic. Boredom makes us do things. Like comment on troll threads.[*/QUOTE]





UberPissed said:


> *Can you do us a favor and check back in in 3 months and let us know how it's going?*[*/*QUOTE]
> 
> Please don't forget. Mark this reply.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Undermensch said:


> There are good drivers on the forums... however, many drivers on the forums can be described as jaded, cynical, or negative because they cannot accept any positive comment at all, even from other experienced drivers... which is pretty much the definition of jaded, cynical, and negative...


There have been one or two of those folks out here, I've noticed. And that's why we have the Ignore feature. Life is too short to clutter our beautiful minds with negativity.


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

The only time riders get water from me is someone left their bottle of water in the backseat. Which happens frequently. It if is unopened, I leave it right back there.

One time, this lady gets in and is fussing about the current surge, Uber fees, the weather, Uber fees again, it was surging and she had to pay more to get to the same place she goes everyday and anything else she could fuss about. Just so happened to be 2 bottles of water back there with her - Deerpark and generic.

Her - "Can I have _*A*_ bottle of water"

Me - "why sure, help yourself"

She gets out at her dropoff location, both bottles of water gone, no tip and I can almost be sure she din't leave A "star" nor A comment. And guess what, at the end of that day, who got served.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

living_the_dream said:


> View attachment 40729
> 
> 
> I live in a warm climate where water bottles warm up very quickly sitting in my car. I've been using a cooler with ice packs in the back to keep them cold but this often gets in the way, especially if the pax needs to haul luggage. Is there a more minimal option?
> ...


Are you also opening doors, wearing suite and tie, offering assortments of mints and gums... oh yeah for the water make sure you keep flat and sparkling water available. Pax love that crap, specially when they're only paying $4.90 for a ride (you'll get $2.38).
And don't forget to print a sign "Uber Masters says tips are not necessary"


----------



## SacTownDood (Apr 22, 2016)

I keep a series of water coolers strategically placed throughout the area I'm driving, I like to have hundreds of waters ready for any occasion. Like a treasure map I mark them all for easy finding. When someone wants one I pull up and they can select from the finest waters nature has to offer. Everyone is welcome to share for your deserving pax.....


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Early in my Uber driving career I got a call to a luxury hi-rise where I had to pick up a prostitute and drive her back to her humble apartment. She asked me for water. My first thought was, "Shouldn't you have rinsed your mouth before you left the john's condo?" But I obliged her request and we made a stop at a Circle K store. I think she got a bottle of Eau Jizz water.


----------



## darkshy77 (Sep 28, 2015)

living_the_dream said:


> Hmmm I watched the induction video at Uber Partner office and it suggested I provide water. I do get quite a lot of passengers asking for water, particular drunk ones and it's cheap to buy in bulk packs.


I give you three stars for it.....


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

living_the_dream said:


> View attachment 40729
> 
> 
> I live in a warm climate where water bottles warm up very quickly sitting in my car. I've been using a cooler with ice packs in the back to keep them cold but this often gets in the way, especially if the pax needs to haul luggage. Is there a more minimal option?
> ...


I've never been much of a fan of paxs doing the projectile vomit gig in my car. And giving water to drunks can result in that very event. Es no bueno!


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

I often ask myself the same question, but I've realized that a ice cold beer is much better than water after a long day of driving.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

JulieM678 said:


> .no. If your going 2 miles for $3, no


^^^
Driving two miles and giving away water makes your car a rolling water fountain / heat relief station. 
Might as well buy an old water fountain faucet and epoxy it to the front of your hood.... a la the Mercedes three pointed star. lol
Might as well advertise.


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Ya know, newbs use terms like "jaded," "cynical," and "negative" to describe what they read out here. But really, very few of us veterans could accurately be described and jaded, cynical, or negative. We are simply experienced. That's all this is. There's no hate or cynicism here. But there are a lot of wise and wonderful, experienced drivers who freely share their experience, lessons, and tips. That's why I enjoy dropping by out here from time to time.


geez...ease up on the jokes. They require no analysis or feedback other than: bad joke, don't get it, is that a joke, etc


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I don't give it away, it's for me, but I simply freeze a few water bottles (I refill them from the tap water I filter at my house) and in a cooler they stay frozen or partially melted as the day goes on. I also carry iced coffee that way.
> 
> Unless you're UberBlack why are you giving water to pax?


Yep ... Water is for my UberLux, FareLux, Fare LuxSUV pax only ... the other night I gave my Lux pax 4 ice cold bottles of water - got a $200 tip cash. I keep the water ice cold in a Yeti cooler (soft sided). Never ran out of room in the back of the Yukon; if I ever do, a pax will be carrying their suitcase, cause I'd rather leave the pax on the side of the road than my Yeti.

Every so often, I get pax asking me how I can offer ice cold drinks to lux pax, but not to regular pax ... and I ask them if they've ever been on a plane that has first class ... ya' know the curtain that they slide behind the first class seats, keeps the riff raff in coach from getting the good stuff like ice cold drinks in first class. Same thing ... do you want me to upgrade your trip to lux?


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

NachonCheeze said:


> geez...ease up on the jokes. They require no analysis or feedback other than: bad joke, don't get it, is that a joke, etc


Who said anything about jokes? I was sharing my observations and impressions.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

JulieM678 said:


> Your car is a mess (3stars for that) and what happens when your passenger wants the front seat?
> You get to rearrange everything in your car. Have fun.


OK, you win the award for the best avatar out here. No one else comes close. Excellent choice.


----------



## Dback2004 (Nov 7, 2015)

Instyle said:


> Why You Shouldn't Drink That Water You Found in the Car
> A new study suggests that time in the sun could release harmful chemicals in plastic bottles.
> 
> http://www.realsimple.com/health/water-bottle-safety


Bottled water contains high levels of dihydrogen monoxide, a primary ingredient in household bleach and even used in nuclear power!


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami (Jun 24, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> Every so often, I get pax asking me how I can offer ice cold drinks to lux pax, but not to regular pax ... and I ask them if they've ever been on a plane that has first class ... ya' know the curtain that they slide behind the first class seats, keeps the riff raff in coach from getting the good stuff like ice cold drinks in first class. Same thing ... do you want me to upgrade your trip to lux?


Exactly. You get what you pay for. Those who can afford Lux or Select, but choose to be cheap and order X, get ONLY a ride from A to B. No extras. ​


----------



## I have nuts (Mar 29, 2015)

Lol, they're still drivers buying these low life pax water?


----------



## I have nuts (Mar 29, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> Obvious troll thread, guys got a car vac as his profile pic. Boredom makes us do things. Like comment on troll threads.


Their user name "living the life" should have gave it away.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Bottled water is too expensive, having a canteen available for the passengers is a lot more cost efficient. If the 3.2 cents a gallon for city water is a bit much for your budget, just fill it up in the texaco men's room during your travels.


----------



## bezi_NY (Feb 28, 2015)

Put the the water bottles in the freezer at night and then put one under your seat for self defense.


----------



## DAG (Mar 1, 2016)

uber strike said:


> lmao. you bought into that. if you want stars go back to kindergarten, i want money. you're wasting money buying water and driving for already cheap rates.
> you won't lose your job for not giving out water. just be nice to people and get them home safe. or drive lyft.


Can you tell us more about driving Lyft vs Uber?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

living_the_dream said:


> View attachment 40729
> 
> 
> I've been using a cooler with ice packs in the back to keep them cold but this often gets in the way, especially if the pax needs to haul luggage. Is there a more minimal option?


Yes - carry no water. Let the fúckers get their own water if they are thirsty.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

living_the_dream said:


> Hmmm I watched the induction video at Uber Partner office and it suggested I provide water. I do get quite a lot of passengers asking for water, particular drunk ones and it's cheap to buy in bulk packs.


I keep mine cold in my built in cooler.
I enjoy huge G.P. By offering the top shelf Smart Water for $5.95 each


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

DAG said:


> Can you tell us more about driving Lyft vs Uber?


both offer crappy rates. what used to distinguish lyft from uber was transparency and a favorable disposition concerning drivers. nevertheless, recently lyft has become deceptive, and unsustainable for drivers following in uber's steps.
my opinion is that the only thing that distinguishes lyft from uber currently is the fact that lyft encourages tipping drivers, while uber discourages pax. i personally hate uber. i cannot respect a company that disrespects their own drivers. uber is explicitly telling pax not to tip you for your service. uber has no regard for drivers. 
another thing that pisses me off about uber is the blatant deception. e.g when uber tells drivers that they will take your money so that you can have more money in your pocket. if you are a newbie you may not be aware of that scheme.


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

living_the_dream said:


> Hmmm I watched the induction video at Uber Partner office and it suggested I provide water. I do get quite a lot of passengers asking for water, particular drunk ones and it's cheap to buy in bulk packs.


Sure that will be $1 swipe here.


----------



## LMicheleS (Feb 1, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Water primes the pump for drunk pukers !


I disagree, it helps them to NOT puke in your car!


----------



## Harleyfxdx1 (Oct 21, 2015)

living_the_dream said:


> It was just the expectation from Uber when I signed up. Water is needed for high ratings and If my rating goes below 4.5 stars I will lose my job. They said to buy the water in bulk to save money.


Just more uber BS. Don't give pax anything other than a safe comfortable ride. No eater, no soft drinks, no pizza, no pasta, no mints, no gum, 
Nothing more than a clean car and a safe ride.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

living_the_dream said:


> It was just the expectation from Uber when I signed up. Water is needed for high ratings and If my rating goes below 4.5 stars I will lose my job. They said to buy the water in bulk to save money.


When Uber offers to pay for the water for THEIR CUSTOMERS (they are not my customers) and/or adds a tipping option to the app, I will consider providing water. Until then, not only no, but **** no.


----------



## OdyUber (Mar 11, 2016)

SacTownDood said:


> I keep a series of water coolers strategically placed throughout the area I'm driving, I like to have hundreds of waters ready for any occasion. Like a treasure map I mark them all for easy finding. When someone wants one I pull up and they can select from the finest waters nature has to offer. Everyone is welcome to share for your deserving pax.....


Your profile says Sacramento.. But that 7-11 is in Bangkok!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

LMicheleS said:


> I disagree, it helps them to NOT puke in your car!


Only when they drink it in YOUR car.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Dback2004 said:


> Bottled water contains high levels of dihydrogen monoxide, a primary ingredient in household bleach and even used in nuclear power!


Never mind the toxic plastic chemicals leeching into the water from the bottle.

Then there is the plastic waste problem . . .


----------



## PS523 (May 17, 2016)

txtim1982 said:


> The best way to keep water cool is by keeping it in your fridge at home and taking one out when you need it, then leave the rest in the fridge. But that is just this UberX driver's opinion.





nuggetnut said:


> Simple solution to your dilemma... stop doing that!!


Save the water for yourself. Until Uber makes it clear via app or other statement that tip is not included, your losing $$


----------



## LMicheleS (Feb 1, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Only when they drink it in YOUR car.


No seriously, I find that when they are busy sipping water or sucking on a candy, riders are FAR less likely to be nauseous. I learned this trick from my Lyft mentor. (I drive for both Uber and Lyft.)

Don't get me wrong. I don't spend much. I hit the dollar store to buy a 6 pack of water for a buck and large bag of cheap dinner mints for a buck. Just enough to help protect against woozy customers and also to hopefully get a bump with ratings.


----------



## SacTownDood (Apr 22, 2016)

OdyUber said:


> Your profile says Sacramento.. But that 7-11 is in Bangkok!


So I run up the meter a bit when they want to detour for water. Shhh. Don't tell anyone.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

SacTownDood said:


> So I run up the meter a bit when they want to detour for water. Shhh. Don't tell anyone.


That's the spirit!! If the pax want mints, water, pepsi, cheese doodles or whatever, I'll be glad to stop and a convenience store,, while the meter is running, and they pay them for themselves.


----------



## JSM0713 (Apr 25, 2015)

I permanently suspended giving away water within the first 10 days of driving. Not one Pax gave me a tip and they usually just took the waters not for the ride, but keep as a freebie. Not a chance in hell I was going to put up with that crap for long... From me, I give them a charging cord if they ask for it. water? Not at these rates!


----------



## Zenmary (May 25, 2016)

living_the_dream said:


> View attachment 40729
> 
> 
> I live in a warm climate where water bottles warm up very quickly sitting in my car. I've been using a cooler with ice packs in the back to keep them cold but this often gets in the way, especially if the pax needs to haul luggage. Is there a more minimal option?
> ...


Hello, maybe stick the bottles in the freezer a few hours before and they'll stay colder longer. Doesn't really help with the wet bottle thing though. Oh, put the towel IN the cooler with the bottles to absorb the moisture continously?

I wouldn't mind being handed a wet bottle, I'd just be grateful and thankful you had water!


----------



## Zenmary (May 25, 2016)

ChortlingCrison said:


> Agreed. Simple yet best answer. Unless of course the Op wants to keep coolwater for himself. I think the Op is just starting another joke thread. The next thread will be, h0w to keep the snacks, mints and whatever, fresh for the pax to enjoy.


I would love the option to buy some snacks on an Uber ride. Maybe post a little flyer on tbe back seat with prices. I can always use a Red Bull!


----------



## Modern-Day-Slavery (Feb 22, 2016)

Sorry I'm all out. I can stop at 7/11 if you like. 

Any who gives out water is an absolute fool.
UBER should stop telling new recruits that water = 5 stars.
Five stars = sucking Uber's ****


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Can't say I provide water for my passengers. However when I was thinking about doing that I was looking at this: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007ZYIFQ0/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Dback2004 said:


> ^^Agreed. This is UberX, not a limo service. You want water set your destination (before I pick you up please) as a convenience store and go buy it yourself. Your fare is cheaper than a cab and I've never seen a cabby give away water out of his own pocket.
> 
> I will admit that I bought into the uberBS when I first started and had water as they recommended. My first day driving somebody spilled half a bottle in the backseat and left the empty bottles rolling around the floorboards put an end to that [email protected]


One of the main reasons I stopped with the waters are all the stupid people that drink some and leave it in the door like the next person is gonna finish it off for them. Well that and the rates.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

I think having a canteen and a few candies available if a passenger decides to go into a diabetic seizure or something is fine. Goes right along with your flashlight, maps (in case the internet goes down), a jack and jumper cables. 

But its a freaking livery vehicle, not a candy store, keep that in mind.

Actually a lot of limos have booze in the minibars in the back, but you'd really need to be able to take credit cards on your own if you wanted to do that kind of thingie.


----------



## Silver Bullit (Mar 1, 2016)

I generally keep water on hand in a small cooler up front with me. I buy the cheap little bottles at Walmart. For the most part I keep the handy for myself but always have one for a PAX if they ask. In my market, Indianapolis, I go thru very little. Maybe 20% of the PAX take a bottle. Its not a noticeable expense for me really. I keep it cold by freezing about half of it and putting it in the cooler with the others. If you want to provide water do it. Is it going to raise your tip level? I don't know...
I do not do night owl shift so I have no idea the effects on drunks, I don't see to many drunks by the time I stop for the day...


----------



## LMicheleS (Feb 1, 2016)

Silver Bullit said:


> I generally keep water on hand in a small cooler up front with me. I buy the cheap little bottles at Walmart. For the most part I keep the handy for myself but always have one for a PAX if they ask. In my market, Indianapolis, I go thru very little. Maybe 20% of the PAX take a bottle. Its not a noticeable expense for me really. I keep it cold by freezing about half of it and putting it in the cooler with the others. If you want to provide water do it. Is it going to raise your tip level? I don't know...
> I do not do night owl shift so I have no idea the effects on drunks, I don't see to many drunks by the time I stop for the day...


I live in a very hot climate, so water is appreciated. I don't drive full time and am pretty casual, so I don't spend a ton of $s. During festival and special event season though, I drive a LOT more. I'm a day driver as you are, so typically don't have to worry about drunky drunks. But during Coachella and Stagecoach festivals I do...day or night.

One way to cure nauseousness is to drink water. Another is to suck on mints or candy. I keep a small supply of both on hand for festival season as I'd rather not have puke in my cloth interior car. I do it more for protection rather than an extra service to riders, but hey - its a win win both ways. I can't keep the water chilled though in this desert and don't have room for a cooler (Honda Civic). I find it does help with ratings a little. But again, I'm doing it more to protect my car than ratings.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Your trolling is a disservice to drivers and this board.



In some areas amenities work, in others they don't. Drivers should ignore the knuckleheads who think they know it all and berate drivers who pump up tips with extras.

In my area, extras equal tips.

I have an in car electric cooler and load it with 2 frozen bottles and the rest cold. No one knows what it is so I say nothing unless it's a long fare, surge fare, or extra nice pax. At 10 cents a bottle, one $3 tip pays for 30 and I get tipped pretty well for providing water, candy, and chargers. I have a minivan though so space isn't an issue.


----------



## Finnegan (Mar 3, 2016)

Hydrogen freon travel pack.
Be sure to keep the champagne and caviar 
chilled as well.


----------



## james2ko (Apr 14, 2016)

Water? Lol. They should be buying you cold water. True story: I once had a pax wanting to stop at the 7-11 just up the road from her dest. She asked if I needed anything . I said, "sure if you don't mind, I'd like some tic tacs". She responded, "anything else?". I replied, " a bottle of water would be great". She went in, meter running of course, and got my order correct.


----------



## UberxGTA (Dec 1, 2015)

living_the_dream said:


> View attachment 40729
> 
> 
> I live in a warm climate where water bottles warm up very quickly sitting in my car. I've been using a cooler with ice packs in the back to keep them cold but this often gets in the way, especially if the pax needs to haul luggage. Is there a more minimal option?
> ...


Why are you doing this in the first place????Are your riders tipping you????
This is not needed to get high ratings.


----------



## djangoswango (Mar 10, 2015)

I learned on my very first day that I will not be giving out anything to any PAX.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Last year we had damn near 30 pages on water. Can someone find that and link it so everyone can just read it instead of us doing another?


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

james2ko said:


> Water? Lol. They should be buying you cold water. True story: I once had a pax wanting to stop at the 7-11 just up the road from her dest. She asked if I needed anything . I said, "sure if you don't mind, I'd like some tic tacs". She responded, "anything else?". I replied, " a bottle of water would be great". She went in, meter running of course, and got my order correct.


Were they the orange ones? I love the orange ones...


----------



## Ray H (Aug 14, 2015)

living_the_dream said:


> View attachment 40729
> 
> 
> I live in a warm climate where water bottles warm up very quickly sitting in my car. I've been using a cooler with ice packs in the back to keep them cold but this often gets in the way, especially if the pax needs to haul luggage. Is there a more minimal option?
> ...


Giving away water , mint, gum to pax doesn't help with your rating if someone wants to give a 1 star rating for any reason.


----------



## SumGuy (Jul 29, 2015)

Dan The Lyft Man said:


> View attachment 41483
> 
> 
> I load my car with water and mints... water, because I don't want to make on the way stops and wait for $0.18 a min. Get them to there location fast (without speeding or breaking any traffic laws) as you can.. That review was from this weekends. On Saturday I had 12 PAX within 5.5 hours offered all water and only 2 people did.
> ...


Everyone wants a mustache ride??? Mmmmmkay


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

This has to be a total troll post.


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

SumGuy said:


> Everyone wants a mustache ride??? Mmmmmkay


I like mustache rides. Though I really don't like the way most guys wear them.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

just have pax sit on the case of water and chill them with their cold dead hearts


----------



## DarylAZ (May 30, 2016)

Dback2004 said:


> I'll usually allow coffee or other beverages from pax. If they spill I get the $50-200 cleaning fee. I don't allow food in my car though, or anything with alcohol.


Good luck getting anything more than the minimum $20, if anything at all. Uber is going to tell you they have no way of proving its not just water. And they say they're using some kind of "average cost for that type of cleaning" scale. I just went through 2 days of back and forth with Uber because there weren't enough food particles in the photo. They were not going to pay me any cleaning fee. Ended up only being reimbursed $80. By the way, $80 is the cleaning fee for "minimal bodily fluids".
Major bodily fluids are paid at a $150 cleaning fee. I would really like to know what Uber's uses to define the difference of major and minor are.


----------

